# Gumbeaux's in D'ville anyone?



## Jranger (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyone up for lunch or maybe a dinner sometime in the near future?

http://www.gumbeauxs.com/restaurant.html


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Mar 8, 2011)

Im game


----------



## Jranger (Mar 8, 2011)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


>





GAbuckhunter88 said:


> Im game



Well....that makes three of us. I guess maybe we could split a skrimp cocktail.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 9, 2011)

I am hungry.   Maybe a dinner, kinda tough for me to make a lunch thing. Just say when


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm off the next few Fridays...just sayin'


----------



## Jranger (Mar 9, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm off the next few Fridays...just sayin'



FriDAYs are good up there, plus it's Lent for me. Friday nights are horrible there. I'm game when ever. We just need to get some folks to chime in...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 9, 2011)

Doubt i will make it all the way out to D'ville to eat.  I do like that place though.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Doubt i will make it all the way out to D'ville to eat.  I do like that place though.



just do it.....
















and pick me up


----------



## Jranger (Mar 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Doubt i will make it all the way out to D'ville to eat.  I do like that place though.



Awww come on. You can ride w/Steve


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 15, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Awww come on. You can ride w/Steve



Hey wait....








Guess we can just go fer lunch and hit Gables while were out ther.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 15, 2011)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Hey wait....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10-4


----------



## specialk (Mar 17, 2011)

wouldn't mind doing a few ''train shots'' w/ ya'll  a bit far out for me but somebody PM me when ya'll do a get-together,... i'll try and come!!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 17, 2011)

specialk said:


> wouldn't mind doing a few ''train shots'' w/ ya'll  a bit far out for me but somebody PM me when ya'll do a get-together,... i'll try and come!!



Will do, maybe next week we can pull a few folks together


----------



## RPM (Apr 3, 2011)

My wife and I recently moved to College Park.  That looks like a good place to eat.  I may run my wife over there to try it out.  Could use a break from boxes, PODS, repairs.


----------



## K9SAR (Apr 14, 2011)

Count my fiancé and I in.  However, it'd have to be dinner - not lunch (unless it's Sunday.)


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 17, 2011)

They are closed on Sunday's and Monday's......FYI.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Apr 18, 2011)

You know I am good to go.

Just PM me.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 16, 2014)

Bump....


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm down to go if my schedule allows. Love that place!


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 16, 2014)

Pick an evening and time and I will see if I can make it.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 16, 2014)

3 years and you guys still haven't got together............ this is worse than the Mods used to be about having a meal together


----------

